# Turning a duck call insert



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Guys, sorry it's been so long. Work has me tied up and we are getting everything ready for the baby that is due in October. Anyways, i have been making duck calls and using the pre made inserts from echo. I really want to start turning the inserts so i have a few questions.
1. do i really need a Jig to cut the insert? Could i do it free handed?
2. I just bought a pen mandrel (7MM) and i think i will try to turn the insert using that mandrel. Do yall think that will work? I think i can make it work.
3rd question is, How would you do it? I have a collet chuck with a 5/8" mandrel which i use for the barrel of the duck call so that is why i am going to try to use the pen mandrel for the insert. Thanks for the help guys,

Casey


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Casey, your best bet will be turn it between centers then place it in your collet chuck to drill your tone channel. You can make your own jig of wood or free hand your tone board. If you get some time you are more than welcome to come out to my place and i can help get you on the right track and may even have a spare public jig laying around. Send me a PM if you are interested.

Robert A.
Tripleshotgamecalls.com


----------

